# PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?



## bottkars (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich unternehme gerade den verzweifelten Versuch, die Ursache unserer Wasserwerte zu klaeren, und hoffe auf eure Mithilfe.

Wir haben vo 3 Monaten unseren Gartenteich von einem "Fachmann" ( bis dato wohl nur erfahrungen mit Schwimmteichen ... ) bauen lassen. Der Teich hat ca. 25.000L Wasservolumen, tiefste Stelle ca. 1,70 Meter.

Der Teich ist mit Dyckerhoff Weisszement zementiert: 1 Lage Malervlies, Teichfolie, darauf Wieder Malervlies. 

Das Malerfvlies wurde mit "Panzerband" verkleb. Anmerkung: nicht nachmachen, darauf haelt Zement gleich gar nicht....

Danach wurde der Weisszement, mit Naturagart Pigmentfarbe vermischt und aufgetragen. ( das ging nich ganz problemlos, da Malervlies und Weisszement sich nicht unbeding gut verbinden lassen )

Nach kuzer Aushaertung ( 2-3 Tage ) wurde der Teich mit Wasser befuellt.

Wir haben eine "gute" beflanzung mit recihlich Sauerstoffpflanzen, Gaesern,Seerosen etc, uber alle Teichzonen hinweg. Auf der Wasseroberflaeche werkeln 2 SwiSkim um der birkenplage herr zu werden.  der Birkensatub hat uns bereits schon nach 2 Wochen den teich eingetruebt )

Ein Filter WilTec Bio-Teichfilter bis 60.000 l Teiche (CBF-350B) sorgt fuer hoffentlich gute Wasserreinigung . . .( Der Fachmann war der Meinung, wir benoetgen keinen Filter )


Inzwischen haben wir klares Wasser im teich und guten Fischbesatz:

c.a jeweils 8 Blau und Goldorfen
ca. 8-10 Gruendlinge
ca. 8 Bitterlinge

Jetzt zu den Probleme: Anfaenglich hatten wir ein rasantes Fischsterben, wir hatten die Fische dann aus dem Teich "Gerettet" udn ein einem Zementkuebel zwischengehalten. Mittlerweile ist die SItuation fuer die Fische Stabil. DIe Wasserwerte wurden von einem Fachmann bei Dehner auf die Ueblichen GH, KH, No2 und pH Faktoren getestet und fuere gut befunden.

Inzwischen Haben sich auch 10000nde Kaulquappen eingefunden ....

Wasserlaeufer, Gelbradkaefer und weiteres Getier gesellt sich auch in den Teich


Nun zu den Wasserwerten: ich beobachte in stetiges ansteigen des pH Wertes, der derzeit bei erschreckenden 9dH liegt !!!
gemessen wurde ueber den Tetra troepfchentest:


pH: 9
No2 0,3mg
GH : 4dH
KH :8dh

Aus dem pH und KH Wert laesst sich eine viel zu niedrige CO2 Konzentration ableiten . . .

Wie kann das kommen ?

Der Teich ist mit Leitungswasser befuellt und das hat bei uns einen pH Wert von 7,5


Ich vermute derzeit, das der zu hohe pH Wert von Ionen aus dem Zement versucht ist.

Hat hier jemand Ideen und Erfahrung mit zementierten Fischteichen ?

Ich habe bereits beim suchen einige Anregungen gefunden, wie man dem mit Essigsaeure beikommen kann, was ich aber nicht unbedingt probieren moechte.

Falls der pH Wert durch den Zement verursacht ist, wie lange kann es dauern, bis sich das normalisiert hat ?  


Da wunscht man sich ja fast sauern Regen zurueck ...


Bilder vom teich werde ich noch in die Rubrik Teichvorstellung laden ....


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9dH, Zement schuld ?*

Moin.

Ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch...

Da wir keinen Mörtel im Teich haben, kann ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen wenig beisteuern. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand aus der "Teich-vermörteln-Fraktion"?!

Was ich so im Laufe der Jahre bei ähnlichen Problemen hier lesen konnte:
- Geduld haben
- mit extrem großzügigen Teilwasserwechseln den pH immer wieder nach unten bringen, bis der Zement in seiner Wirkung nach lässt

Solange die Fische mit der Situation klar kommen, würde ich mich für den ersten Punkt entscheiden und abwarten. Ansonsten eben gegensteuern. Bei den genannten Werten (Gh und Kh evtl. verwechselt?) aber sicher nicht mit einer Säure!

Ansonsten schaut der Teich im Useralbum doch recht hübsch aus.


----------



## Qeing (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9dH, Zement schuld ?*

Hallo,

der PH Anstieg kommt durch das Calciumoxid in Verbindung mit Wasser. In der ersten Stufe der Verbindung entsteht Calciumhydroxid. Sprich: CaO+H2O = Ca[OH]2. Calciumhydroxid ist stark basis. Die Hydroxid Ionen erhöhen den PH Wert.
Wenn die lösbaren "Stoffe" aus dem Zement gewaschen sind und durch Co2 entsteht nach geraumer Zeit Calciumcarbonat. Ca[OH]2 +Co2 = CaCo3 +H2O und ist im Wasser nicht mehr (kaum) löslich. Der PH wird wieder sinken, die Wasserhärte steigen. Was aber kein Problem darstellen wird. 
Wie Annett schon schrieb, helfen nur großzügige Teilwasserwechsel, die Zugabe von Co2 und Zeit. Wie lange, leider kein Plan, da ich selbst seit einem Jahr am Planen bin und keine Erfahrungen mit Zementteichen aufweisen kann.

Ideal wäre Trasszement gewesen, da Trasszement Calciumhydroxid viel besser bindet und eine weit geringere Kapillarwirkung aufweist.

Grüße


----------



## bottkars (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9dH, Zement schuld ?*



Qeing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der PH Anstieg kommt durch das Calciumoxid in Verbindung mit Wasser. In der ersten Stufe der Verbindung entsteht Calciumhydroxid. Sprich: CaO+H2O = Ca[OH]2. Calciumhydroxid ist stark basis. Die Hydroxid Ionen erhöhen den PH Wert.
> Wenn die lösbaren "Stoffe" aus dem Zement gewaschen sind und durch Co2 entsteht nach geraumer Zeit Calciumcarbonat. Ca[OH]2 +Co2 = CaCo3 +H2O und ist im Wasser nicht mehr (kaum) löslich. Der PH wird wieder sinken, die Wasserhärte steigen. Was aber kein Problem darstellen wird.
> ...



Hallo Qeing,

das ist genau was ich befürchtet habe. Momentan machen wir regelmässig teilwasserwechsel. Wir haben uns auch von einem Örtlichen Teichprofi ein "Gutachten"eingeholt.
Fazit auch hier : Trasszement ...
Reinzement nur in schwimmteichen, Zement 6 Wochen aushärten lassen.

neben Teilwasserwechsel wenn möglich auch einen Komplettwasserwechsel, Steine, Kies etc. auswaschen, Wände mit Essigessenz abwaschen....., säubern und gut....

Wir hatten an den Schlinmsten Tagen einen PH Wert von 10, die Fadenalgen sind im Zeitraffer gewachsen.

Die Wasserwqechsel sind bei uns recht entspannt, da die Wasseranalyse des Brunnens beste Qualität beschert hat. Ich habe im teich noch eine 2.te Pumpe installiert mit der ich ggf. einen Kontinuierlichen Waschprozess machen kann ( gleiche Leistung wie meine Brunnenpumpe )


----------



## bottkars (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9dH, Zement schuld ?*

Zur Ergänzung:

Trass ist latent hydraulisch und wird unter Zugabe von Wasser und Bindemitteln, Zement und/oder Baukalk sowie Zuschlagstoffen als Mörtel verwendet. Trass ohne Zugabe von Bindemitteln erhärtet nicht.

Trasszement ist ein überkommener Begriff, der heute für die neuen europäischen Zementklassen wie Portlandkompositzement, Puzzolanzement und Kompositzement zum Teil noch verwendet wird. Trass als Zuschlagstoff rüstet Mörtel weitestgehend wasserdicht aus. Man verwendet ihn zum Beispiel zur Auskleidung von Wasserbecken, zum Verlegen und zum Vermörteln von Natursteinen und -platten sowie als Mörtel und Fugmörtel bei Stein-Restaurierungsarbeiten. Ein spezieller Trass-Mörtel wird bei der Sanierung von Ettringit-belastetem Mauerwerk verwendet.

Ein weiterer wesentlicher Vorteil der Trassmörtel ist, dass bei ihrer Verwendung wesentlich weniger Ausblühungen an Naturwerksteinen auftreten als bei den für Naturstein ungeeigneten reinen Portlandzementen. Trass verbindet sich weitestgehend mit dem bei der Zementsteinbildung abgespaltenen Kalkhydrat, dem Calciumhydroxid. Kommt Kalkhydrat an die Oberfläche, verbindet es sich mit dem in der Atmosphäre enthaltenen CO2 zu Kalk und zeigt sich in Form von Ausblühungen. Die Entstehung von Ausblühungen durch andere Ursachen wie Salpeter werden durch einen Trasszusatz nicht verhindert. Ferner wird die Alkalität der Mörtel nicht wesentlich herabgesetzt.


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trass


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9dH, Zement schuld ?*

Hi bottcars!
Ich habe im Teich keine Erfahrung mit Zement, 
sehr wohl aber im Aquarium, wo grundsätzlich ähnliche Verhältnisse vorliegen.
Dort kommt es nach relativ geringer Zeit offenbar zu einer oberflächlichen Passivierung,
wonach keine oder kaum Ionen mehr abgegeben werden - sonst würde sich der Beton ja "verbrauchen", nicht?

Nachem du keine Probleme damit hast, den Teich mit Frischwasser zu "spülen", d.h. permanente Wasserwechsel zu machen,
würde ich das tun: Das bissl Stromkosten wird gegen die Kosten eines gewerblichen Teichbauers nicht ins Gewicht fallen.
(... wonach man sich auch noch ärgern muss, weil der sich als absolute Niete entpuppt hat.
Wieso der ZUSÄTZLICH zur Folie auch noch die Zementgeschichte inszeniert hat,
entzieht sich leider unserer Kenntnis: War das eine Beschäftigungstherapie für seine Arbeiter
oder ist das so eine billige und dünne PVC-Aldi-Sackerl-Folie, dass die nur so hält?)

Vorher würde ich jedoch noch messen lassen, wechen Gesamtphosphor du im Wasser hast:
Das dürfte das entscheidene Kriterium für Algenwachstum sein und da reichen leider schon winzige Mengen:
So ab 30 µg (Mikrogramm!) pro Liter wird´s grimmig mit den Algen
und das ist für uns Praktiker leider kaum mehr aussagekräftig messbar.
(Der einzige Test, der mir bekannt ist und das abschätzen lässt, ist der SERA Phosphat "*SENSITIV*")
Sollte aus deinem Zement wirklich Ca(OH)2 ausgewaschen werden, so würde das das Phosphat zwar fällen,
ab es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass über das Brunnenwasser laufend und ausreichend nachgeliefert wird.
Dann wären Wasserwechsel allerdings kontraproduktiv!

@Annett: 
Die Messwerte für die Härten KÖNNEN schon stimmen,
nachdem da zwei grundlegend verschiedene Sachen gemessen werden:
Karbonathärte ist eben NICHT Bestandteil der Gesamthärte - auch wenn man das aufgrund des Namens vermuten würde!
x) Die KH misst die Menge der Hydrogenkarbonat-Ionen,
x) die GH die Menge der Calzium- und Magnesium-Ionen.
(Deshalb würde zum Beispiel Natriumhydrogenkarbonat die KH erhöhen, aber die GH gleich lassen
und Gips als Calziumsulfat erhöhr die GH und lässt die KH, wo sie ist.)
Aber sei bitte so nett und reparier den Titel des Themas: 
Der pH-Wert wird NICHT in dH angegeben.


----------



## mitch (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*

Hallo bottcars ,

du hättest mit dem Wasser einfüllen warten müssen. 2-3 Tage sind zuwenig, da ist der Zement noch lange nicht abgebunden 2 wochen wären ok gewesen

Schau doch mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/164

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15922

das beste wäre ein kompletter Wasserwechsel - dann sollte der ph-Wert stabil bleiben


----------



## bottkars (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*

Hallo Schwarzerpeter,
nein, der Zement sollte keien Beschaeftigunstherapie sein, sondern es hat mehr kosmetischen Effekt.

Wir haben den Zement sandfarben - barun eingefaerbt, das gibt de Teich ein Natuerlichere Farbe und die Falten der Folie sind nicht zu sehen.

Die Folie ist keine Billige, sondern recht dicke Kautschukfolie, die Dicke werde ich mal nachmessen.

Heuet sind wir natuelich schlauer, ber vor einem halebn Jahr ... die Bagger waren halt da und der Gaertner auch da hier die gesamte Wohnanlage saniert wurde, und was er vo hatte hoerte sich ja schoen an.

Heute wuerde ich das alles wohl ( bis auf da Baggern  ... ) selbst machen. Ich habe jetzt ohnehin das Projekt Ufergraeredesign und Sumpfzone/Ueberlauf und Bachlauf fuer 2012 auf der Fahne stehen.... mit der jetzigen Ufergestaltung // Ausfuehrung bin ich alles andere als zufrieden

PS.: Thema konnte ich nicht aendern, war in der Hektik der Sache....


@ Mitch ja, haette nicht auf den Gaertner hoeren sollen, 6Wochen bei der Menge Zement waeren wohl gut gewesen ...


Werte nach Teilfasserwechsel und 3 Stunden dauertausch: 

NO2 < 0,3mg
pH 7,5
GH 14dH
KH 10dH

ich bin zufriedener.....


Sollte ich nach dem Wasserwechsel irgen einen starter reinkiben ( soell teichfit oder ander ) oder lieber lassen ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*

Mitch hat prinzipiell schon recht,
aber der stabile pH-Wert ist nicht nur ein frommer Wunschtraum,
sondern kommt auch in den best funktionierenden Teichen nicht vor:
Auch dort schwankt er jehreszeitlich und sogar tageszeitlich bis 1 pH und mehr:
Morgens ist er eher tief (viel CO2) und steigt über den Tag, da das CO2 verbraucht wird.
Nachts brauchen auch die Pflanzen Sauerstoff und atmen CO2 aus,
weshalb der Wert wieder sinkt.

Auch wenn der pH-Wert gern gemessen wird (weil´s so schön bunt ist und so leicht geht?)
solltet ihr den nicht derartig überbewerten:
Abgesehen davon, dass pH9 in unseren Breiten alles andere als ein Alarmzeichen sind,
ist der Wert nur EIN Aspekt eines komplexen Zusammenhanges der Wasserchemie
und damit isoliert betrachtet zur Beurteilung des Teiches überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*

Uuuups ... überschnitten!
Die Farbe der Folie sollte grundsätzlich kein Problem sein,
da sie ohnehin überwiegend von Substrat abgedeckt ist und wo sie freiliegt, schnell von Biofilmen bedeckt wird:
Die wird von ganz allein braungrün - SEHR natürlich!

Bitte kipp NICHTS in den Teich - du machst damit garantiert NICHTS besser!
(Bestenfalls bleibt´s gleich, aber manche bereuen es auch bitter:
Lies mal die einschlägigen Beiträge hier im Forum!)


----------



## pyro (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*

Ich habe heute abend auch zum ersten Mal den PH - Wert gemessen und stellte sehr überrascht auch einen hohen Wert von 8,35 fest.
Dabei habe ich keine Betonauskleidung - das einzige Betonstück ist ein Balkonkasten mit zwei Rohren das als Fundament für meinen Steg dient. Dieses Fundament habe ich ca. 4-5 Tage aushärten lassen ehe es ins Wasser ging.

Soll ich auch einen Teilwasserwechsel machen? Wäre allerdings direkt schade denn mein Wasser ist auf 1,4m glasklar, die Pflanzen wachsen zum größten Teil, __ Schnecken und sonstige Tiere sind viele da, Fische hab ich nicht.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich habe heute abend auch zum ersten Mal den PH - Wert gemessen ...
> ... Soll ich auch einen Teilwasserwechsel machen?


Wozu denn bitte?
Dein Teich scheint prima zu funktionieren
und wenn du UNBEDINGT einen tieferen pH-Wert messen willst,
dann miss doch einfach in der Früh!


----------



## pyro (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*

Ja welcher PH-Wert ist denn nun optimal oder kann man diesen Wert überhaupt angeben?

Neutral ist ja 7 - von manchen anderen Usern hab ich leicht saure Werte von 6,8, 6,5 gehört.

Mir scheint halt 8,35 etwas hoch, deshalb vielleicht meine überzogene Reaktion - im Grunde hab ich aber keine genaue Ahnung was das bedeutet, welche Vor- und Nachteile so ein Wert hat, was normal ist und wann man etwas gegensteuern muss.

Ich hab nur ein wenig im Forum gesucht und habe mich halt hier rangehängt.


Edit... wenn ich auf das grüne PH-Wert mit dem Mauszeiger fahre und die Forenerklärung lese dann gefällt mir der letzte Satz. Scheinbar mach ich mir hier wohl doch umsonst Sorgen, oder?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*

Sehr guter letzter Satz! 
Mit DEINEM pH-Wert wirst du allerdings Probleme haben, 
die Gitterpflanze (Aponogeton madagascariensis, Syn.: Aponogeton fenestralis) zu kultivieren
und auch so machen frisch importierte Crytocoryne wird damit nicht wachsen.
Was, die würde auch sonst nicht in deinem Teich wachsen
und haben willst du die auch nicht?
Stimmt absolut;
erfreu dich an deinem Teich und der Biologie, 
die in unseren Breiten über Jahrmillionen gelernt hat, 
auch mit höheren pH-Werten zurechtzukommen!


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*

Hi
keine Ahnung,wie oft ich das schon gepostet habe. 
Wenn man sich mal die Dissozationskonstanten der Kohlensäure anguggt,wird man schnell erkennen können,dass in einem reinen,eingefahrenen Pflanzenteich,der pH-Wert sich bei ca. 8,2 einpendeln wird.


----------



## bottkars (25. März 2012)

*AW: PH Wert 9, Zement schuld ?*

So, wollte mich mal wieder melden.

Nachdem ich im letzten Sommer den Teich alle 2-3 Wochen mit Wasserwechseln beglückt habe, ist im Herbst endlich Ruhe eingekehrt und die Ausdünstungen aus dem Zement sind auch vorbei.

Im Spätsommer haben wir dann sogar Nachwuchs bei den Grundlinien gehabt. So geschätzte 200-300 Jungtiere, die den Winter auch überstanden haben. gestern haben wir so 50 Erdrkroeten im Teich gezählt, heuet die ersten Lurche entdeckt. __ Rückenschwimmer und anderes Getier gesellt sich dazu.

Die Fischpopulation an Gold und Blauroten, Bitterlingen und Erwachsenen Grundlinien hat entgegen ersten Berfuerchtungen den Winter ohne Schaden überlebt. ich danke allen die Hilfreiche Tipps gegeben haben, und: Ohne Chemie und mit viel Geduld geht es ( leider pass Geduld nicht zu Fischen die Bauchaufwaerts schwimmen, da ist dann immer Panik im Spiel  )


Ansosnten alles Top, wir warten jetzt nur noch auf die Teichfauna ...

PS: Bilder kommen ins Album ...


----------

